# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Продам >  Автозапчасти

## blackmark

*Автозапчасти в Жодино по выгодным ценам!!!*

Масла,Фильтра,ремни, ролики. 
Детали подвески , рулевого управления, тормозной системы, подшипники ступиц, сцепление.
Свечи зажигания и накала, датчики двигателя, амортизаторы, глушители.
В наличии и подзаказ.

*возможна доставка*

звоните  *8-044 489-46-88*  с 9-00 до 20-00 будем рады вам помочь

----------

